# Phragmipedium Firestorm 'Huron Phoenix'



## Erythrone (Apr 3, 2016)

This plant is Phragmipedium Firestorm (Phragmipedium besseae x Phragmipedium Ruby Slippers). I got a division from JohnM a few years ago but I think its plant was from Russel (am I right?). A beauty anyway!!! The clonal name Russel and John gave to the plant is 'Huron Phoenix'



Phragmipedium Firestorm web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice. I like the slightly darker shade of the pouch.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!!

Awesome!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Silvan (Apr 3, 2016)

Firestorm is a really great cross.. Well, when they look like yours!!! 
Gorgeous !
:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2016)

That is R-E-D!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## eteson (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, a very nice flower.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 4, 2016)

This is a great cross, not easy to bloom! Congratulation!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2016)

What a beautiful flower!


----------



## Heather (Apr 4, 2016)

FANTASTIC! I want one!!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 5, 2016)

Gorgeous.

Any special cultural tricks to get it to bloom?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 5, 2016)

A beauty indeed. Congrats!


----------



## Achamore (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow, will want to get one of these..! Fabulous!!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 6, 2016)

Extremely nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2016)

stunning


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Georgeous.
> 
> Any special cultural tricks to get it to bloom?




No, I didn't know it was a shy bloomer. It it grown in Sphagnum moss, watered very often.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2016)

Phragmipedium Firestorm ‘Huron Phoenix’ 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2016)

Hmm ditto to everything everyone said! 


Elmer Nj


----------



## phraggy (Apr 10, 2016)

This one is a little bit special.

Ed


----------



## eaborne (Apr 10, 2016)

Love that one!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 11, 2016)

Rich red color, love it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2016)

The second picture is much better as the petal flattened out more. Did it do it on its own?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 12, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> The second picture is much better as the petal flattened out more. Did it do it on its own?



Yes. It did it on its own.


----------

